

Ask HN: Is there an open-source clone of Metafilter.com? - xoxa

Basically, a site that allows multiple authors to log in and make posts, and other users to comment on the same.<p>No karma system necessary.<p>I am especially interested in Django-based projects that come close to Metafilter.com
======
arkitaip
Not really. There have been a couple of clones but non are active anymore. You
could, however, Use Wordpress+Buddypress so create a very powerful community
oriented site.

